# My Flower Shrimp.. eaten?!



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Good morning everyone!

I had quite the scare this morning.. I couldn't find my precious Ebi, my flower shrimp.

Last night I transferred it from my older tank (which I realized wasn't going to be large enough for the dude) into our new 20G planted tank that already has a community of fish living there (but enough space for me to add a few shrimpy friends!)

Ebi was used to living with my Beta, and some Danio's so I figured it would be fine, especially since there's even more plant and hiding spots for it.

I couldn't find it anywhere... Even when I fed the tank, it didn't show it's greedy little self...

Turns out it found the secret buffet table! 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650530164515/


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Agghhh so sorry about EBI. I have had flower shrimp climb out of my tank or fall over the top several times. They are cool shrimps but don't live a long time.


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

oh! nono, Ebi's still alive and well!! It attached itself onto the back of my filter (which is on the back of my tank)


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I have some flower shrimp also but haven't seem them in awhile. For the most part, mine are always sitting at the outputs or wherever there is water flow. You must have some sort of current at the back of your filter.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

If I am not mistaken they are normally wild caught so lifespan is short in captivity due to not knowing ages.


----------

